# Would you trade Mike Miller?



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

There is a lot of talk going around about trading Mike Miller this offseason. Some say the Magic should trade him for Stromile Swift. We would get a good rebounder in Swift, which is what we need. Would you do this trade?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if memphis traded dickerson that might be possible and i dont mean dickerson and swift for miller. See, Memphis already has Battier and gasol so where would mike play? SG? If he does, dickerson is there. So even though im like the trade, i dont see memphis doing it unless they package some players elsewhere.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Mike Miller...*

I personally think that the Magic should trade Mike Miller. He has a good shot and athleticism which would get them more than equal value in return. They could really use a great rebounder. In my other post I said that they should trade Miller for Fortson, etc... This would give them more of an inside presence. They would have a great rebounding team with McGrady, Hill, Fortson, and possibly Hunter.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Mike Miller is going to be traded and I wonder how it will affect Tracy McGrady because that seems to be his best friend on the squad. Right now, the most likelly players we might get in a trade for him that I have heard are such as Stromile Swift & Charles Oakley or something. 

I would love to see him on the bench, but if trading him will make it less painfull watching our beloved Magic when they get slaughtered on the boards then so be it's worth it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Tracy will be alright. As long as Grant Hill is anywhere close to the player he was. You really need pf help and center help. Also you really need a young PG to be groomed to take the place of armstrong in the future


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *truebluefan *
> Also you really need a young PG to be groomed to take the place of armstrong in the future


I think Troy Hudson played pretty well this season at back-up point guard, and I could see him starting in the future. He just needs to take care of the ball more and stop with the careless turnovers. If he improves on taking care of the ball, he could be a starter for us.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Troy Hudson at PG would be a nightmare because he is not a true point guard and he's just like Allen Iverson. I think Darell Armstrong has enough juice in his legs to go for another 82 games plus our championship run if you know what I mean.

Frank Williams has been rumoured to maybe come, and I would love him to take over DA's spot but I think Amare Stoudamire is a better pick if he's available that is. I've heard we have been impressed with Juan Dixon, I hope this isn't true because he will have no room to be a key member of our squad!

By the way, Mike Miller seems to be determined to work hard next year but I think that ankle is going to make him another Grant Hill, I love the kid but he's not worth the risk. We already have another huge Injury-prone player. That's enough; if you ask me.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Troy Hudson at PG would be a nightmare because he is not a true point guard and he's just like Allen Iverson.


I wouldn't necessarily compare him to Allen Iverson, lol.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I think you know what I mean because there was no real way to show what I meant to saw, honestly.

PS: You think you can make me a T-Mac avatar like yours? kinda similar because I don't like my current one much.  That's if you have time, man.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Mike Miller plays too soft. Let's trade him b4 scouts see all his weaknesses.


----------

